# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 41)



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2021)

*What type of chair do you use in your workshop when you need to sit down to work on a detailed project or repair?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
Chewie, we're home.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2021)

I have always just used an old bar stool in my shop. I use it most at the scroll saw and it puts me at the right height.
My very old first stool, wobly and seat cracked. But it was comfy. 


The newer replacement, craigslist find. This is my current shop stool.



Old and new side by side. Old brown one went to the curb.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2021)

I rarely sit down out there. If I do it's on my 5 gallon bucket trashcan...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2021)

Tony said:


> I rarely sit down out there. If I do it's on my 5 gallon bucket trashcan...


does it have steps so you can get on it???

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2021)

one is old adjustable chair that I used to work on plans in biz and another is old ratty adjustable office chair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 10, 2021)

For plopping down when my old legs give out I just use a simple but strong shop built stool that doesn't roll. I also use it as a one-step stool, which is why I made it particularly strong and non-rolling, but for where I need to get at the bottom of things, such as the bottom rollers on the bandsaw, I really love this little rolling stool that I got off Amazon. Also, I often use it out in the driveway when spraying or painting things over a tarp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ray D (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m with Tony. I rarely sit down in the shop unless I’m thinking through a problem…and then it’s a bucket or cooler.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 10, 2021)

when I can I use my old shop stool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> when I can I use my old shop stool.
> 
> View attachment 217247
> 
> View attachment 217248


Dude, you seriously need to upgrade.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 10, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Dude, you seriously need to upgrade.


I've been thinking about it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2021)

I'll also add that my shop chair is not just for working, like everyone else there is very little that I do in my shop sitting except for scrollsaw work. But it's there for when I need a break, standing for long periods of time has always been hard for me after my back surgery. But I also use it for those times that I'm not really doing anything in the shop, maybe just sitting there because it's my happy place, maybe scheming my next project, maybe sitting there getting ideas for the shop, the next tool etc. I often just go to the shop and sit there and take it all in because I don't have time to work on anything and just being in my shop is kind of a consolation and better than nothing. So the shop stool is an absolute necessity but not always for wood working.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> I've been thinking about it.


Being that I'm cheap and always looking to do things low cost or free this is what I might do with that stool. Take the seat off and save the wood bottom. Rattle can spray paint the legs. On garbage days look for an old couch that someone has thrown out, I do see leather ones from time to time or nice vynil ones. I always have a folding razor box knife in my pocket, I can cut the back off the couch in just a few seconds and the material is almost always like new because it never gets sat on or even touched for that matter. Cut a piece of foam round to match the seat bottom, spray adhesive it on, and wrap and staple gun the couch material on and you have a new seat for almost zero cost. Just sayin.........

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 10, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Being that I'm cheap and always looking to do things low cost or free this is what I might do with that stool. Take the seat off and save the wood bottom. Rattle can spray paint the legs. On garbage days look for an old couch that someone has thrown out, I do see leather ones from time to time or nice vynil ones. I always have a folding razor box knife in my pocket, I can cut the back off the couch in just a few seconds and the material is almost always like new because it never gets sat on or even touched for that matter. Cut a piece of foam round to match the seat bottom, spray adhesive it on, and wrap and staple gun the couch material on and you have a new seat for almost zero cost. Just sayin.........


I like that idea,i'll nhave to keep an eye out for a leather couch or chair.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2021)

When glueing or assembling (mostly pens, etc.) grandma’s old dining set is the spot.





When it’s break time, the old 1978 leather sofa grabs me. Been known to nod off here though.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 10, 2021)

Chair? Anything to hand. Bucket, stump, there is even an older all metal shop stool floating round out there. But basically, I haven't time to sit. Haven't used but a bar stool in the house for about 4 years. Only got the wife a recliner a bit ago. I think I have sat in it 3 Times. Just keep moving till I gotta hit the sack. If you look at my yard, you will figure that I am either terribly lazy or exceptionally imaginative. I am still trying to figure that out myself...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 10, 2021)

I’ve used an old folding chair, mostly for detailed hand sanding. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 11, 2021)

Don't got no room for a stool or chair! If I'm outside (usual), I just sit down on the ground!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 11, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> When glueing or assembling (mostly pens, etc.) grandma’s old dining set is the spot.
> 
> View attachment 217251
> 
> ...


That chair matched my shop chair. I lost my balance 2 years ago and went though the poor thing. Decided It was too crowed to keep, so instead of fixing, I shoved it in the stove. The roller chair is buried under wood by the shop sink. So crowded now, I can just lean on stuff almost anywhere, or I sit on the steps if need be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 11, 2021)

I made a three legged, triangular seat stool that I keep close to the bench when I need a little rest. Dirt floor with piles of shavings, so four legs won't work. On the other side of the shed I do have an old captains chair sitting on level ground that I sometimes use. Will have to shoot a picture tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 12, 2021)

Where I sit —Depends on what I’m doing. At the work table, it’s the swivel chair. If i need to sit near the lathe, then it’s the folding chair—only good thing I’ve found at Ikea. After I got my chainsaw sharpener station back together, I use the mechanics stool.

View attachment 217311

View attachment 217312

View attachment 217313

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2021)

Oops, I tried to rotate the pics and instead they disappeared. Sorry @David Hill maybe you can reinsert them.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 12, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Oops, I tried to rotate the pics and instead they disappeared. Sorry David, maybe you can reinsert them.


WTH!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Oct 12, 2021)

Here's a pic of my three legged stool. Built to be rugged.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 12, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here's a pic of my three legged stool. Built to be rugged.
> 
> View attachment 217317


That is a REAL captions chair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Where I sit —Depends on what I’m doing. At the work table, it’s the swivel chair. If i need to sit near the lathe, then it’s the folding chair—only good thing I’ve found at Ikea. After I got my chainsaw sharpener station back together, I use the mechanics stool.
> 
> View attachment 217311
> 
> ...





woodtickgreg said:


> Oops, I tried to rotate the pics and instead they disappeared. Sorry David, maybe you can reinsert them.



Yep...they're gone. I don't see anywhere where I can find em to reinsert em.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

